# Boutique as F��%



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Boutique as F¥€%*

If you look up Jas Sum Kral cigar company you'll understand the title. It's a cigar that @WABOOM had chatted with me about and, gave a great review on...shoulda seen it lol
Well, not only do I have one to try....It came with an entourage of what I'm sure are going to be great fn cigars which I haven't tried. 
I can't thank you enough bro. I tossed a hand grenade your way and, you turn around and sink my battleship HA! 
The only downside to all of these incredible bombs I've received is waiting to recover from this damn upper respiratory infection. The antibiotics are working but, not fast enough when I have so many great brothers obviously wanting me to try a bucket load of great cigars. My mailbox has clearly offended you guys. @WABOOM, you're a freakin mad man brother. Thank you!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit @WABOOM
@poppajon .. MAN UP.. I've been dealing with the same "upper respiratory infection" for 20 years..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL - Nice fk'g hit @WABOOM!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Nice hit @WABOOM
> @poppajon .. MAN UP.. I've been dealing with the same "upper respiratory infection" for 20 years..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's not that I couldn't smoke any of these.... I just want to taste them lol.
I'm feeling so humbled right now. I barely have words after this past week.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Direct hit. Love the post-it


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> It's not that I couldn't smoke any of these.... I just want to taste them lol.
> I'm feeling so humbled right now. I barely have words after this past week.


Someone should have sent you a new tupperdor! I don't think I've ever seen as much uncoordinated carnage hit so close together. Sumpthin' must have been in the air. Well deserved, though.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@WABOOM is a Class Act! Great hit bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit @WABOOM


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The Boom is makin room.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I feel you on the sinus thing. A Neti-pot is something every cigar smoker should have and use to avoid these nasty things as much as possible. 

It's easy to make your own saline and while like a bit of the water boarding from time to time, they genuinely help. 

Smoke them when things clear. You should let them acclimate, if even in a freezer bag with a 65rH Bóveda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> I feel you on the sinus thing. A Neti-pot is something every cigar smoker should have and use to avoid these nasty things as much as possible.
> 
> It's easy to make your own saline and while like a bit of the water boarding from time to time, they genuinely help.
> 
> ...


I've actually started using a nasal rinse. A lot faster recovery with nasal issues. This damn thing that started as allergies turned into a sinus infection then, into a full blown upper respiratory infection in just a few days. If I exhale deeply it sounds like a thousand demons screaming to get out lol. The clinic I use gave me 8mg Decadron in one cheek and, 1GM Rocephin in the other and, a script for a Z pack. I'd love to just taste and, smell again..... 
Patience...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rondo said:


> The Boom is makin room.


My thoughts exactly! He must have some extremely nice smokes coming cause the brother is Spring Cleaning for sure!>


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

